# All Packed for Vegas!



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, I'm heading to Vegas in a few hours for a weekend with the girls in Sin City (going with three of my cousins). Not too sure if I packed enough clothes and such in the suitcase, but I think I packed this one fairly well. Here are the three levels of my 15 count Herfador. (And "yes" I'm being considerate of others as I am bring some Kahlua cigars to share as well.) I'm starting to watch the clock now. :whoohoo: He he

View attachment 5664
View attachment 14022
View attachment 14023
View attachment 14024


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nicely packed...


----------



## aljrka (Dec 3, 2007)

Remember what goes on in Vegas STAYS IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

you sir are well prepared. Have a fun time buddy.

Chris

Oh and if you get a change you MUST get a mojito from Casa Fuente. It'll change your life.


----------



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

Enjoy the trip and Mel and I will see you soon.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

That Oliva V looks really good. Enjoy your trip and have lots of fun.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice enjoy your trip


----------



## earnold25-cl (Apr 19, 2007)

i might see ya there buddy. i'm leaving on thursday


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

CHRIS7891011 said:


> you sir are well prepared. Have a fun time buddy.
> 
> Chris


Don't cha know me yet, Chris? I'm hurt. :errrr: I know, I know, it's a dumb & misleading user name. But ... Anyway, I just had to razz ya!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

aljrka said:


> Remember what goes on in Vegas STAYS IN VEGAS!!!!


As long as the money she's taking doesn't stay in Vegas, I don't care.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Very nice Rhonda! I luv Vegas! Have fun


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck on your winnings. Have fun for us.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

boy you know how to pack
:lol:
it looks to be a good trip!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow who cares about clothes if you got cigars!!!PRIORITIES 
1.cigars
2.cigarador
3.fire
4.cutter.
5.Good to go


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I would say thats a good start!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nicely packed. enjoy your woman weekend and win big.:leph:


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Rhonda, DO NOT take them sticks. Better yet send them all to me for safe keeping. HA HA. Have fun. Flint


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sure you gonna have lots of fun!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that is how you pack for vegas!*


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

How are the J Fuegos? I havent tried one yet!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Have a great time and remember Rhonda you owe it to yourself to visit casa fuente in ceasars the casa fuente cigars are some of the best I ever had even better than the opus


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Have a great time and remember Rhonda you owe it to yourself to visit casa fuente in ceasars the casa fuente cigars are some of the best I ever had even better than the opus


When she calls, I'll tell her to check it out. I think she's left already, and I don't know if she'll be checking in to CL on her trip. But she did ask me about the Casa Futente. I didn't know much about it, so I don't know if she was planning on hitting it up. But I know she loves the opus, so if Casas are even better she should love em even more.


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

SVB said:


> How are the J Fuegos? I havent tried one yet!


They're phenomenal. You should check em out. But they're not cheap. I would smoke alot more of them if they didn't cost so much. But if you gotta smoke a $10 cigar, it's a good one to smoke IMHO.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like you pack lite...LOL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice selection!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

great looking photos, looks like you are set for a great trip.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

oh yea Rhonda, the suitcase with clothes and Herf-a-Dor with smokes. that makes for a great weekend. dont forget to share with us when you get back. enjoy Sin City!


----------



## ibosmiley-cl (Apr 15, 2007)

some nice sticks in there. Gonna be a good time in Vegas, yes indeed.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Excellent choices! Have fun!


----------



## nativetexan_1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks like you packed everything you'll need. Watch the tables, they'll take your money.


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> Don't cha know me yet, Chris? I'm hurt. :errrr: I know, I know, it's a dumb & misleading user name. But ... Anyway, I just had to razz ya!


HOLY CRAP.

<~~~~ is an idiot.

:redface:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

The J.Fuego corojo's are simply awesome, SVB! They just don't get much play on the boards, but I love 'em!

I'll hook you up Jitzy (if we can ever get out of Albuquerque). I've got a 2 hour flight delay. 

Are we there yet? Are we there yet? Are we there yet? (I hate flight delays. Don't they know I've got money and cigars to burn? Times a-wastin'!)


----------

